#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-06
<InHisName> Low news day ?
<ChinnoDog> News flash: People are bad, stock market is down. The end.
<Sadin> Hey guys is anyone in here good with Git? Im having issues that seem to be only ubuntu related
<jthan> Shoot
<Sadin> Im trying to setup git and when i run the step:
<Sadin> ssh git@github.com i dont get the response im suposed to
<Sadin> and i copy and pasted the correct commands
<jthan> "the response?"
<jthan> what response do you expect, sir?
<jthan> You are trying to shell in to "github.com" as user "git" with the command you pasted.
<Sadin> let me try it and ill past the command
<jthan> http://paste2.org
<PennBot> Title: Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - New Paste (at paste2.org)
<jthan> @pastebin
<PennBot> I don't have a clue!
<Sadin> its only one line
<jthan> pastebin is http://paste2.org
<PennBot> Title: Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - New Paste (at paste2.org)
<jthan> Sadin: okay just post to channel then
<Sadin> i know thats what i planned on doing lol
<Sadin> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<Sadin> i get that after using:
<Sadin> ssh git@github.com
<jthan> okay
<jthan> try ssh -vv git@github.com and tell me what you get
<Sadin> jthan ill gist that one sec
<jthan> fyi I never used github. ONly ever my own git repo
<Sadin> https://gist.github.com/1009666
<PennBot> Title: Sadin's gist: 1009666 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<jthan> PTY allocation means you are authenticated, but don't have a console.. I believe.
<Sadin> jthan im going to ask for help from my friend whos epic with gihub
<jthan> Go for it. It doesn't seem like you're missing anything while authenticating.
<Sadin> yeah thats whats confusing me
<Sadin> jthan he doesnt know :(
<jthan> Well - I'm writing a paper for my analytical writing class right now, but if you're going to be around later tomorrow night I can setup an account to try to mirror your results.
<InHisName> Hi ntr-use1 etc
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> nothing this early
<rmg51> just reading the paper and trying to spell while getting ready for work
<InHisName> Good morning all
<rmg51> \o
 * InHisName wonders do vegans eat tofu bacon ?
<JonathanD> rmg51: sounds good.
 * rmg51 wonders if anyone really cares ;-)
<rmg51> time for breakfast
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> tofu bacon?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: eggplant bacon, not tofu bacon
<ChinnoDog> mm, milkshake for breakfast
<InHisName> Hey is there a way to access previous copy buffer items ?
<InHisName> in ubuntu of course
<pleia2> killing pennbot so we can turn on ipv6
<ssweeny> woo!
<pleia2> (linode needs to reboot to enable)
<pleia2> andrew: bring back pennbot when you have a chance?
<pleia2>           inet6 addr: 2600:3c03::f03c:91ff:fe96:f4c4/64 Scope:Global
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> tomorrow night I'll add an AAAA record so ubuntupennsylvania.org can play ipv6 day too
<andrew> ok
<andrew> hrm...
<andrew> there we go
<andrew> took him a few tries to connect
<pleia2> aww, he's all ipv6ized :)
<andrew> isn't it so cute?
<pleia2> @botsnack
<PennBot> Nom nom nom
<andrew> ipv6?
<andrew> PennBot: IPv6
<PennBot> I don't know!
<andrew> dern, somebody make it awesome
<pleia2> PennBot: ipv6 is I haz it!
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<pleia2> ipv6?
<PennBot> hmm... ipv6 is I haz it, pleia2
<pleia2> PennBot: forget ipv4
<PennBot> I didn't have anything matching "ipv4", pleia2.
<pleia2> PennBot: forget ipv6
<PennBot> Okay.
<pleia2> PennBot: ipv6 is <reply> I haz it!
<PennBot> Okay!
<pleia2> ipv6?
<PennBot> I haz it
<pleia2> good enough
<rmg51> just what we need, another bot :-/
<andrew> ok, it is gone
<Irishmanlukebot> hi
<Irishmanluke> sorry guys
<rmg51> :P
<Irishmanluke> I'm playing with bash!
<andrew> It's ok
<andrew> wait
<Irishmanluke> the bot is in bash
<andrew> Irishmanluke: Mind doing that in a seperate channel?
<rmg51> the bot is in the chat room :-D
<Irishmanluke> not at all
<Irishmanluke> I'm going to have to kill it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-07
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Irishmanluke: are you around ?   Still building a bot ?  If so I have a room to practice in.
<InHisName> morning everyone else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Camping is 2 weeks away!
<JonathanD> sign up if you want to come, and haven't already.
<InHisName> I want to come but have too many conflicting choices that day.
<andrew> camping is generally more than just a day
 * InHisName expands his conflict list to 2 & 3 days now.   
<andrew> JonathanD: I think he's just making excuses now.
<InHisName> Fri nite dance recital for daughter.  Sat Adoption celebration with 30 families + 4 other choices I have to miss out on.  Sun Church, + Pot Luck [almost as good as camping]   + 4 hours of freedom = done   maybe can visit a yard sale or two if time slot opens.
<JonathanD> move all the above events to the campsite.
<JonathanD> Problem solved.
<InHisName> Easier said than done.   Interesting idea for next year though.
<JonathanD> Dossy is coming, I hope...
<andrew> JonathanD: pick a date for next year so he can schedule around it
<JonathanD> andrew: so he can schedule everything for it, you mean ;)
<JonathanD> andrew: I think we're doing one in sept or oct this year too
<JonathanD> if the budget works out, anyway.
<andrew> JonathanD: Geeknic LLC?
<JonathanD> andrew: something like that.
<JonathanD> andrew: I meant my personal budget :P
<andrew> Child Labor LLC
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> andrew: clearly if we don't increase geeknics quarterly profits by at 20% a year all our investors will pull out.
<ChinnoDog> Investors? Peeps using FOSS are generally unwilling to spend any money.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: right, but the above was all made up, so thats ok :P
<JonathanD> Although I disagree. Our "users" are more than happy to put up a few bucks so we can all have a nice camping trip :)
<andrew> JonathanD: But then our "investors" pull out, they won't have future workers of their own at Child Labor LLC
<andrew> But if*
<InHisName> Thanks rmg51, a restart was all that was needed to get the glipper to be fully functioning.
<andrew> Step one of any tech support.
<andrew> @later tell SamuraiAlba http://www.dennys.com/en/baconalia/BaconCam
<PennBot> andrew: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-08
<andrew> What's that site where people donate towards something, but only get charged if the goal is met?
<andrew> ah yeah, chipin
<InHisName> groupon people sign up to buy coupon and pass threshold then it is bought.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> ntr-user: who are you?
<teddy-dbear> mystery person 8-)
<InHisName> oh we lost ntr-user1, ntr-user2, and ntr-user3   all 4 were here for several days.  Now just one.
<JonathanD> ntr = Nonprofit Technology Resources?
<teddy-dbear> yep
<InHisName> Can new comers go to ntr web site and get to here ?   maybe it is automatic assigned as ntr-user#
<JonathanD> I don't see a means to do so.
<teddy-dbear> neither did I
<teddy-dbear> I ink it may be related to computers people buy
<teddy-dbear> there may be something in there that gets then to us
<JonathanD> are these linux running computers?
<JonathanD> (and why here?)
<InHisName> When 'real name' = Purple  does that mean that is likely Pidgin running ?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Hmmm
<JonathanD> perhaps pre-configured pidgin?
<JonathanD> that someone, at some time, setup to go here?
<InHisName> seem like that a default setup to reach our little group here.
<InHisName> Didn't Kevin Valentine setup the ntr drive to copy to each machine ?
<JonathanD> I suspect thats it, InHisName
<JonathanD> it's in the image/build.
<ChinnoDog> Another one bites the dust
<jedijf> those images are 3 years old
<teddy-dbear> did you see this?     http://ntrweb.org/special-computers-now-available/
<PennBot> Title: Nonprofit Technology Resources » Special Computers Now Available (at ntrweb.org)
<InHisName> I wonder if they are still using the 3 year old images for the new builds ?
<teddy-dbear> not from that link
<teddy-dbear> the old image was for dsl
<jedijf> teddy-dbear: the old(final) image was xubu
<jedijf> we did dsl on the laptops
<jedijf> xubu was the hard drive imager image
<teddy-dbear> didn't remember that one
<ChinnoDog> I like problems that solve themselves
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-09
<rmg51> comcast sucks tonight
<pleia2> it's ok for me
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> evening, rmg51!
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> I'm trying to get to System76
<rmg51> not having any luck on this laptop
<pleia2> :\
<rmg51> I got to them on the xp box with clear
<jedijf> happy ipv6 day
<rmg51> not helping me any
<pleia2> happy ipv6 day :)
<jthan> Okay
<jthan> let's have a chat
<jthan> who's awake?
<InHisName> I am barely awake, jthan
<jthan> Hmm
<InHisName> so what 's  up jthan ?
<jthan> Not much. Just seeing what everyone is up to. Any fun projectS?
<InHisName> Study  for CCNA  - take breaks check my free money account.  Read irc, etc.
<jthan> "free money account?"
<InHisName> http://www.virtapay.com/r/inhisname  to check it out.   $25 to sign up & $20 / day since last check in.   Now in phase one of buy and sell digital products.  Uggh mostly junk.  Waiting for when it is floated to hard currencies.  Could be several months or more.
<PennBot> Title: Redirect (at www.virtapay.com)
<InHisName> Nice play money while I wait.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Mawnin' JonathanD
<rmg51> morning you two :)
<JonathanD> hey guys
<InHisName> Howdy Randy  [ rmg51 ]
<rmg51> 0/
<jedijf> ssweeny: I want a report on the 'scope after some usage please.
<jedijf> ssweeny: that logic thing looks great too, just don't do enough to warrant it..actually all 3 look great, but I still have not opened my last 2 packages I think i will have to defer
<jedijf> ntr-user: hello!
<andrew> Morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<n2diy> Can someone help me throttle my cpu fan? I've found the controller with sensors-detect, and the module is loaded, but pwmconfig says it can't find any pwm devices?
<InHisName> How many wires does your fan use in its plug to MB ?  2 = hopeless
<n2diy> InHisName, roger that, it is a tach. fan, three wire.
<n2diy> I can throttle it in bios, but not with the OS.
<InHisName> OK, motherboard may have supporting control, what does it say?
<InHisName> Oh I see
<InHisName> Need some software that accesses the bios commands and then you'll be good to go.
<InHisName> Hold on while I go upstairs to see fan software name on that machine.  I like it a lot supports lots fans  FOSS.
<n2diy> InHisName, well, lm-sensors is installed.
<n2diy> roger
<InHisName> Well, sorry n2diy, not what I thought it was.   SpeedFan 4.34  for the OS we will not name here.
<InHisName> Wost of all is it is read only of a LOT of stuff.  No fan adjust.   SMART drive temps, fans, etc.
<n2diy> InHisName, ok, I'll try in asking in #ubuntu
<InHisName> I'll poke around in my main box [ubuntu]  might be something in there.
<InHisName> My be propriatary as I find what I have.
<n2diy> InHisName, roger that, I'll be lurking for awhile, worst comes to worse, I'll just manually set it in bios.
<InHisName> I think that is how I have mine set, is via bios.
<InHisName> I know I slowed them down to just enough noise to hear that they are running.  MUCH quieter than turbo jet engine blast speeds.
<n2diy> InHisName, roger that, this one sounds like a vacuum cleaner!
<n2diy> No one is taking the bait in #ubuntu, so I'll probably end up doing that.
<n2diy> Though I hate to loose my four hours of uptime. :)
<InHisName> 4 hours is nuttin'  if you had 4,000 hours THEN I might be a smidgen sad for you.
<InHisName> I never get that high any more, ubuntu update manager ever so often demands to be restarted.
<n2diy> If this box had 4000 hours of uptime, it wouldn't have a tach. fan onboard. Most of my stuff is circa 1995, don't know when the sensor boards came out? And that is my big beef with X/Ubuntu, you can't tell the update manager to shut up.
<n2diy> Well, I'm going to drop into bios, before I suffer any more hearing damage.
<InHisName> I'm pretty sure you can tell it to shut up.  I chose not too long ago.   Many of the updates are appreciated.   At least for this box.
<InHisName> If you had a hand held game machine that play game with NO beefs.  Then why ask for trouble with updates ?
<teddy-dbear> you can go into settings in update manager and uncheck check for updates
<InHisName> googling for linux seems mostly to turn up lm-sensors  for controlling things via bios from the OS.
<InHisName> I installed lm-sensors drivers long ago but have not used them lately.
<InHisName> I recall 11.04 told me that lm-sensors is on list of things on way out door.
<InHisName> And I shouldn't use.
<InHisName> Just before you logged back in, teddy-dbear said this: (10:02:10 AM) teddy-dbear: you can go into settings in update manager and uncheck check for updates
<n2diy> InHisName, roger that, I had this setup and working, but after a power failure, it quit throttling the fan, and I haven't been able to get it working again. And very good on lm-sensor going bye bye, I came across the same thing, looks like wmsensors might be the way to go?
<InHisName> Good to know that, as I had not heard of replacements yet.
<n2diy> Not sure of that, but I found it in synaptic. It looks like it requires gnome to run. Just more bloat for the WM.
<InHisName> wmSensors is a dockable (under WindowMaker, AfterStep, etc.) application  for monitoring various computer peripheral parameters (most notably,  MoBo and CPU temperature, fan rotation speed, etc) under FreeBSD.  AND --- seems to have connection to lm-sensors
<InHisName> wmsensors is a WindowMaker applet that shows bar graphs of the information available through the lm-sensors interface  				
<n2diy> InHisName, ok, so it does the same thing as my xfce4-sensor applet is doing.
<InHisName> I'm still trying to find how to use it.  Just instaled    May need something called :   WindowMaker
<InHisName> I started from terminal and 1/2" square window started.
<InHisName> Clicking on it opens a terminal window showing all data read and displayed.
<InHisName> Still no graphical bars etc. yet.
<InHisName> Ok missing something ....    XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<InHisName>       after 8384 requests (7740 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<InHisName> all quiet again   I haven't learned much more on running lm/wm-sensors yet.
<BeckySanderlin_x> @weather 19802
<PennBot> BeckySanderlin_x: The current temperature in BrightFields, Inc., Wilmington, Delaware is 94.8°F (6:15 PM EDT on June 09, 2011). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 53%. Dew Point: 75.2°F. Pressure: 29.76 in 1007.7 hPa (Falling).  Excessive heat warning in effect until 8 PM EDT this evening...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-10
<JonathanD> oh look
<JonathanD> hi ntr-user
<rmg51> oh look
<rmg51> hi JonathanD
<rmg51> :-D
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> maybe for you :-/
<rmg51> I'd like to think I got some sleep before morning
<rmg51> care to make a bet?
<rmg51> I say ntr-user won't respond
<JonathanD> I know they wont
<JonathanD> did we establish that they are, in fact, part of the ntr builds?
<rmg51> I don't think so
<JonathanD> it's rather warm today.
<rmg51> it just makes sense
<JonathanD> going to do a little research.
<rmg51> the rain should cool things off a bit
<pleia2> I don't miss the heat, but those crazy evening thunderstorms that cooled everything off were always nice
<JonathanD> I have to escape - in regex, yes?
<pleia2> we don't have thunderstorms here, it's a little sad
<JonathanD> that is, ntr\-user.*
<rmg51> just not reason enough to move back
<JonathanD> thunderstorms are fun.
<JonathanD> pleia2: we inherited some hurricane lamps
<JonathanD> grandmas service is sunday :/
<rmg51> not if you are outside
<JonathanD> rmg51: they are more fun outside.
<rmg51> if you like to get wet
<JonathanD> I was knocked out once during a thunderstorm.
<pleia2> JonathanD: hugs
<JonathanD> I went out to put the mower away
<JonathanD> something noisy and bright happened (I think lightning struck the house)
<JonathanD> I found myself in the kitchen on the floor.
<JonathanD> it was exciting
<JonathanD> thanks pleia2
<JonathanD> we're going to longwood gardens
<rmg51> I'm going to sleep ;-)
<JonathanD> sleep?
<PennBot> I guess sleep is for the weak, JonathanD
<JonathanD> I agree pleia2
<JonathanD> erm, PennBot
<pleia2> pfft, you sleep at night all the time
<pleia2> you go to bed at like 9
<JonathanD> pleia2: I've been gettting up earlier and earlier
<JonathanD> I now get up at 8pm :P
<rmg51> I get up much to early :P
<pleia2> JonathanD: haha
<rmg51> if only
<JonathanD> pleia2: I woke up today at 3:45
<JonathanD> and couldn't get back to sleep
<rmg51> but then I would never get a paycheck
<JonathanD> the upside, I went for a jog at sunrise, before it got to 100F
<InHisName> Hi BeckySanderlin_x
<BeckySanderlin_x> ?
<BeckySanderlin_x> k.. hi
<InHisName> I haven't noticed you online in quite a while.
<BeckySanderlin_x> umm.
<BeckySanderlin_x> been online, just not in here/on freenode
<BeckySanderlin_x> oh. my windows machine blew .. thats why.
<InHisName> Glad you are back.
<BeckySanderlin_x> and i was.. what was i doing..
<BeckySanderlin_x> i couldnt find a pc that worked in this house
<BeckySanderlin_x> then i got the Dell to work so I looked around for a distro to add
<BeckySanderlin_x> finally settled on Peppermint, so ive been hanging out there
<BeckySanderlin_x> then school ended and now im just lounging
<InHisName> I've heard of mint,  now there is PepperMint ?
<BeckySanderlin_x> .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppermint_Linux_OS
<ChinnoDog> hello BeckySanderlin_x
<BeckySanderlin_x> ahh
<BeckySanderlin_x> sorry, running an Endgame Marathon
<BeckySanderlin_x> hallo
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin_x: haven't seen you here in awhile
<BeckySanderlin_x> read above
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin_x: there is a lot to read. Can you give me the one line summary?
<BeckySanderlin_x> start at 21:51
<ChinnoDog> Your windows PC "blew"? Did it have a core melt down?
<BeckySanderlin_x> dont know. PSU i guess. Havent touched it.
<BeckySanderlin_x> sorry, im in the middle of a Endgame Marathon
<ChinnoDog> k
<BeckySanderlin_x> Canada TV cancelled it so I want to check it out
<BeckySanderlin_x> its like Numb3rs + Monk + Dick Tracy
<JonathanD> morning.
<InHisName> Awww, I was gonna type morning and wonder if I was first to be awake.
<JonathanD> I've been up an hour already, InHisName :)
<JonathanD> just got done washing dishes.
<InHisName> Pppptttthhhhhsss
<InHisName> Did you have an obnoxious short storm by you last night ?
<JonathanD> es.
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> So far don't seen any residuals left behind.
<rmg51> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> baconizer just swoops in then leaves so soon
<andrew> If you are using Google Chrome 12 (if it's updated via apt, you should be up to 12) and Ubuntu 11.04, about:flags -> "Experimental GNOME menu bar support."
<ChinnoDog> hi BeckySanderlin_x
<BeckySanderlin_x> k
<Sadin> http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/2011/06/u1110a1/ so the new alpha ubuntu dropped gnome :( im sad now
<Sadin> and apparently its VERY unstable :O
<BeckySanderlin_x> Woot
<BeckySanderlin_x> http://peppermintos.com/2011/06/peppermint-two-now-officially-available/
<PennBot> Title: Peppermint Two Now Officially Available | Peppermint OS (at peppermintos.com)
<jedijf> wow, it's october....why is it so warm......
<andrew> October?
<jedijf> if 11.10 wasn't broken i'd be pissed...canonical employees would get 4 months pay for nothing
<jedijf> < Sadin> http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/2011/06/u1110a1/ so the new alpha ubuntu dropped gnome :( im sad now
<jedijf> 12:48 < Sadin> and apparently its VERY unstable :O
<pleia2> yeah, alpha1 is supposed to be unstable
<ssweeny> plus they didn't drop gnome, they just upgraded to the new gnome
<BeckySanderlin_x> hence, alpha?
<pleia2> yeah, it's already known that gnome2 is going away
<jedijf> ssweeny: shill
<jedijf> :P
<ssweeny> jedijf, whatever could you mean?
<jedijf> i think i like unity better than 3
<jedijf> gnome3
<ssweeny> in the interest of fairness gnome3 breaks natty too
<jedijf> i have gnome3 on my arch install to play with
 * ssweeny uses the PPA
<ssweeny> but not on my work machine
<ssweeny> may actually switch to xubuntu on my work machine
<ssweeny> unity doesn't like my multi-monitor display sometimes
<jedijf> ssweeny: real xubu of just xfce4 or wahtever its up to
<jedijf> s/of/or
<ssweeny> jedijf, aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jedijf> the whole shebang
<jedijf> that's gnome2 with xfce4
 * ssweeny is not a software segregationist
<ssweeny> i'll run whatever as long as it all plays nice
<jedijf> you know what would be kinda cool, if yearly, the ubuntu rotated through each ofthe officials
<jedijf> like 2012 xubu, 2013 kubu, 2014 unity or whatever
<ssweeny> that surely wouldn't have any unintended consequences
<jedijf> upgrades would suck
<jedijf> lol
<Sadin> Hey chinnodog remember those problems i was having with my junkers HD
<Sadin> but fixed?
<Sadin> well its dead now D:
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: :-(
<ChinnoDog> gotta run. bbl
<Sadin> kk lol
<Sadin> I think i have to go for a bit too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-11
<Sadin> Anyone know any good software to recommend for Ruby or task management in ubuntu?
<pleia2> "for Ruby"?
<pleia2> and I use task
<Sadin> The Ruby programming language
<pleia2> right, for programming in Ruby?
<Sadin> yes :)
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> pretty sure eclipse has ruby plugins
<Sadin> yeah ive been using RadRails but i was just wondering if anyone knew of anything else (RadRails can be a plugin for eclipse but i use the stand alone version)
<Sadin> im going to check out task pleia2 thanks!
<Sadin> Pleia2 i love task! thanks so much!
<Sadin> question my memory meter on my gnome panel is showing ALOT of memory cache and i think it might be slowing me down can i clear it/should i and how?
<jthan> Evening all
<Sadin> hello jthan
<jthan> How are you?
<Sadin> jthan sorry i was away :) im good yourself?
<jthan> Good
 * InHisName keeps thinking he's good for ..... sumpin'
<mikedep334> so this is why sabdfl predicts MS will ultimate end up opposing software patents altogether
<mikedep334> http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/09/microsoft-loses-290-million-patent-battle-begins-searching-cou/
<PennBot> Title: Microsoft loses $290 million patent battle, begins searching couch cushions -- Engadget (at www.engadget.com)
<mikedep334> "While the outcome is not what we had hoped for, we will continue to advocate for changes to the law that will prevent abuse of the patent system and protect inventors who hold patents representing true innovation," Microsoft spokesman Kevin Kutz said in an email statement.
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> I forgot to say good morning.
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<JonathanD> Wait
<JonathanD> 10:00:00 < JonathanD> Good morning.
<JonathanD> Thats better
<rmg51> silly JonathanD
<rmg51> good morning JonathanD
<rhpot1991> pleia2: bah, apparently I had to renew my ubuntu membership and I didn't see the emails cause of a filter, any idea how I fix this now?
<pleia2> rhpot1991: send an email to ubuntu-membership-board-americas@lists.ubuntu.com explaining and we'll get you readded
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-12
<andrew> thats-a-really-long-email-address
<andrew> http://twitter.com/#!/thomasfuchs/status/78835370816585728
<PennBot> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
<Sadin> Hey everyone
<andrew> hi
<Sadin> Would you all reccomend updating to 11.04 on my desktop or just staying at 10.10
<andrew> I use it
<andrew> and if you don't like Unity, you can continue using 11.04, but switch back to gnome
<Sadin> Guys im having a problem with my 10.10 desktop the background isnt redrawing in a certin section of my second moniter any ideas?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog i got a new HD from a flee market :D 10$
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: flea market hard drives aren't known for their longevity, but gl
<Sadin> ChinnoDog its working so im happy with it lol
<ChinnoDog> hello BeckySanderlin_x
<BeckySanderlin_x> Hello ChinnoDog
<BeckySanderlin_x> question: if i wast to perform a backup of this system, what should I back up?
<rmg51> basically, home
<BeckySanderlin_x> k
<BeckySanderlin_x> thanks, leaving again to upgrade
<BeckySanderlin_x> \o
<rmg51> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-04
<InHisName> Hi JonathanD and SamuraiAlba, I'm around now
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<waltman> morning
<InHisName> Woah, lotta mornings today,  Morning Y'all
<MobileTurkey> whew busy weekend
<MobileTurkey> turned 18, had my grad party
<MobileTurkey> grad party = cash
<rmg51> and you didn't invite us?
<MobileTurkey> i had to cut off my invites pretty short
<jedijf> damn
<jedijf> cold
<jedijf> maybe i can at least buy you a graduation orange soda sometime
<MobileTurkey> we did get a birch beer keg...
<MobileTurkey> LOL
<MobileTurkey> so delicious
<MobileTurkey> we had beer and birch beer readily available
<MobileTurkey> birchbeer far outstripped the beer
<jedijf> is temple you plan for next year?
<MobileTurkey> yessir
<jedijf> your
<jedijf> cool, congrars
<jedijf> congrats...damn wtf
<jedijf> had my proud parent of temple grad 2004 shirt on this morning at the gym - got a thumbs up from fellow gym attendee
<MobileTurkey> thanks, are you feeling alright :p
<MobileTurkey> nice
<MobileTurkey> would you say temple is ok?
<MobileTurkey> i just decided to go there because why not
<jedijf> i say all schools are equal, it's the student that matters...that's just my opinion
<jedijf> i am a strong believer in work ethic - in all things ..studies..work whatever
<jedijf> irc
<jedijf> obviously some schools, in the past, have yielded better networking opportunities, but i think the global economy being down has put things back into proper perspective
<JonathanD> You'll only learn if you want to, that much is true.
<MobileTurkey> work ethic = everything
<MobileTurkey> quick bash question - how can I do $i=i+1?
<waltman> bash has loops
<waltman> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/arithexp.html
<MobileTurkey> i=$(($i+1))
<MobileTurkey> I have a question guys.
<MobileTurkey> Basically I want to have seamless filesystem access between 3 computers,  my mac, my laptop and a server. I was using sshfs to mount each one in a /net/X folder and then just accessing it
<MobileTurkey> but sshfs is a pain in the ass and isn't seamless (breaks on connection - have to manually remount even if another connection is avialable blah blah blah)
<MobileTurkey> so --- is that the best solution/
<waltman> samba?
<JonathanD> yeah, probably samba
<waltman> Do you need it to be encrypted?
<JonathanD> Everything can talk samba, aye?
<MobileTurkey> samba/
<MobileTurkey> do I need to run a daemon on all of the machnes?
<MobileTurkey> waltman: preferably optional based on my box
<waltman> AFS?
<waltman> samba doesn't like getting disconnected, at least on OSX
<MobileTurkey> what is afs?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-05
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Make that a BLT, SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> okies
<InHisName> Dokies
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning.....again
<InHisName> Later morning
<waltman> I really should have scheduled this for this morning...
<MutantTurkey> scheduled what? a massage?
<JonathanD> Anyone ever jailbroken an i-thing?
<MutantTurkey> iDunno
<MutantTurkey> iHavent
<MutantTurkey> iDidn't
<MutantTurkey> iMightLaterDownTheRoad
<JonathanD> Lets have an open source job fair.
<InHisName1> Sign me up for the open source job fair, I am open to filling a position
<InHisName> I didn't need two of me here
<LordOfTime> DUPLICATES MUST BE PURGED!
<LordOfTime> :P
<InHisName> so I did, what are you up to LordOfTime ?
<JonathanD> jedijf: any thoughts on that? :)
<JonathanD> 21:17:22 < JonathanD> Lets have an open source job fair.
<InHisName> (17:56:06) InHisName1: Sign me up for the open source job fair, I am open to filling a position
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-06
<JonathanD> InHisName: gotcha
<JonathanD> InHisName: we need more... stuff.
<JonathanD> InHisName: But if we move quickly, we can chase some leads at fosscon.
<InHisName> I got PLENTY of stuff, need more jobs!
<JonathanD> InHisName: the stuff we need is companies with jobs.
<JonathanD> InHisName: my thinking is, some of the fosscon sponsors and attendees should meet that.
<Irishmanluke> installing ubuntu now
<Irishmanluke> 12.04 on my laptop
<Irishmanluke> so excited
<Irishmanluke> so unity is neat
<rmg51> Irishmanluke: give it time
<rmg51> you may change your mind about Unity
<InHisName> Irishmanluke: is this your first experience with Unity ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hi
<JonathanD> whats up rmg51
<rmg51> us :-D
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> The question, then, is why?
<rmg51> stupidity?
<JonathanD> Probably that.
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> OK, so I'm feeling completely unstressed this morning, but I still woke up at 5:30. WTF?
<JonathanD> waltman: thats the proper time to wake up.
<waltman> I need to replace the blinds on my bedroom window.
<rmg51> waltman: just pull the covers up over your eyes ;-)
<waltman> nah, I'm up by now.
 * JonathanD is starving.
<JonathanD> perhaps an andys sandwich.
<waltman> perhaps!
<waltman> At dinner last night we had bison sliders as an appetizer!
<waltman> They...could have been beef for all anyone could tell. :)
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> oh, well :p
<waltman> I mean, they were tasty. But the difference from beef was pretty subtle.
<InHisName> Wow! early conversations.  Amazing what a bright sunny morning will do.
<waltman> I need to put some coffee on...
<JonathanD> back.
<waltman> front.
<InHisName> up
<JonathanD> Tuna
<InHisName> Trout -- smack
<jedijf> waltman: congrats doc \o/
<waltman> thanks!
<MutantTurkey> just got asked this
<MutantTurkey> "Open source Q for ya. Where to stick the database? I assume /var but I honestly don't know what's 'standard' and enough apps don't follow it for me to figure it out...."
<InHisName> var is one common place, there might be others, but stick with that one.
<MutantTurkey> yeah that's what I said
<MutantTurkey> doesn't mysql to default /var/lib/mysql
<InHisName> I want to change the IP to a diff number.   The DNS has to be local somewhere.  How to find and fix it ?    pbx ~ # nslookup homedomain.co.cc                                     Server:     cdns01.comcast.net                           Address:    75.75.75.75                                                        Name:       homedomain.co.cc                      Address:    192.168.101.163
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<pleia2> for "standards" (in that they exist and are followed)
<pleia2> and yeah, /var/lib/
<MutantTurkey> yep
<MutantTurkey> thought so
<MutantTurkey> GO PENNSYLVANIA
<MutantTurkey> we rock
<MutantTurkey> in general
<JonathanD> We do?
<MutantTurkey> especially philadelphia
<MutantTurkey> yes we do
<MutantTurkey> yes.
<JonathanD> ok.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: then why did pleia2 leave us, eh? :P
<MutantTurkey> I refuse to accept that... she just pretends to be living the dream life off on the west coast
<MutantTurkey> she is secretly dressing up in a santa suit every day to stay under cover
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: she doesn't pretend, she just can't tell the differene as long as she's in the holodeck.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<InHisName> meanwhile all are ignoring my question I tossed out in middle of MutantTurkey's
<JonathanD> InHisName: you are trying to find your DNS server IP?
<InHisName> I must have setup something in my local network.   It's reporting 192.168.101.163.  Not sure where coming from.  The computer has moved to another octet, need to update
<InHisName> I must have some DNS running on my side of NAT.
<InHisName> If its here, should be at 192.168.101.1, not sure what to look for.
<MutantTurkey> anyone know a Paul Synder?
<InHisName> dig not on that machine.  On a different one    dig @192.168.101.1 domain.xyz turns it up.  How to get to it and make a change in A record or whatever.
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: his nick is zenoli in #plug
<InHisName> I don't know one of those, just an Ed Snyder
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: thanks
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<waltman> pleia2: I CAN HAZ DOCTORATE!
<JonathanD> InHisName: so you need to find the DNS server?
<pleia2> waltman :D
<MutantTurkey> so frequently does this mac terminal break it makes me insane
<MutantTurkey> it is now using 3.76Gb of memoery and not responding...
<MutantTurkey> while i am doing important work
<InHisName> Yes, I need to find the dns server, it seems to be on 192.168.101.1.  On that machine is a lotta x.conf files.  I've searched for clues, but no luck so far.
<InHisName> Arrrrrgggghhh,  finally found where to change the IP ---> hosts file.  It is just reading the hosts file is where the local IP is being found.  I made the change and all queries, come up with the fix.
<JonathanD> fixed now?
<InHisName> nslookup on machine with dns is updated.  Other machines must be caching it.  Still giving old number.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: would you try going to:  http://71.225.221.235:52080   and tell me the error you get ?   Bacon to you too
<SamuraiAlba> < Hello how are you
<SamuraiAlba> I am find
<SamuraiAlba> and you ?
<SamuraiAlba> So's how s the three bears ?
<SamuraiAlba> bye !>
<SamuraiAlba> Hello.  How are you?
<SamuraiAlba> I am fine
<SamuraiAlba> And you?
<SamuraiAlba> So how's the three bears?
<SamuraiAlba> Goodbye!
<InHisName> Ok so you found no errors and just a simple http page about three bears.   Thanks.
<SamuraiAlba> I found grammatical and spelling errors
<InHisName> among other things
<InHisName> My nameserver links broke 6 months ago and now try to fix them.
<InHisName> did you see any big black squares alternate 3 & 1 square ?
<SamuraiAlba> no I did not
<SamuraiAlba> I needed to get to Hive.  Anyone gonna be there tomorrow?
<InHisName> Wed is open visits to hive, what is happening Thurs ?
<SamuraiAlba> Was just asking
<SamuraiAlba> I'm working tonight :(
<InHisName> o i c
<SamuraiAlba> work poo :(
<SamuraiAlba> I was gonna drop off the server
<InHisName> you need someone in NJ who is crossing the river
<InHisName> I'm already in northern 'burbs far from hive.
<SamuraiAlba> yeah
<InHisName> know anything about zones, dns, and NS#  A records ?
<SamuraiAlba> I know I call tech support LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I also know how to block a whole /24 range of internet addresses ;)
<SamuraiAlba> DIE YOUTUBE!  DIE!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-07
<SamuraiAlba> Peep this...
<SamuraiAlba> http://www1.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/tresor
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon!
<InHisName> on machine A I type: nslookup homedomain.co.cc ns3.afraid.org and get a good IP response.
<InHisName> On machine B the SAME command gives a different IP response.   What/where do I look to find cause of problem?
<InHisName> all 25 of you, including pleia2 are asleep already ?
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<JonathanD> hey SamuraiAlba
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> on machine "A" I type: nslookup homedomain.co.cc     ns3.afraid.org and get a good IP response.
<InHisName> On machine "B" the SAME command gives a different IP response.   What/where do I look to find cause of problem?
<LordOfTime> InHisName:  figure out which DNS servers are being used on each machine
<LordOfTime> make sure the machines are using the same lookup server
<InHisName> How to figure that out?
<LordOfTime> i dont use nslookup, I use dnsget, but i have the raw output spit out
 * waltman *YAWNS*
<LordOfTime> in there is the IP of the lookup server
<InHisName> I thought that putting ns1.afraid.org was putting that dns to search.
<LordOfTime> i dont use nslookup so...
<LordOfTime> InHisName:  is it homedomain.co.cc you're looking up?
<InHisName> Yes
<LordOfTime> one moment
<LordOfTime> InHisName:  https://pastebin.com/Dc53rEb4
<LordOfTime> bleh
<LordOfTime> http://pastebin.com/Dc53rEb4
<LordOfTime> without https
<LordOfTime> everything there look correct?
<InHisName> That is what Machine "A" shows - that's the good answer.
<LordOfTime> this is google's dns: http://pastebin.com/Eyrkguq7
<LordOfTime> same lookup, but through google's dbs
<InHisName> I've just installed dnsget here and will try it with same command for comparison
<LordOfTime> (looks like it hasnt propagated globally)
<LordOfTime> and this is Level3 DNS: http://pastebin.com/8xb3x8ma
<LordOfTime> still looks like it  hasnt propagated
<InHisName> the afraid.org  zone has 'error' complaining "found domain delegation errors"
<InHisName> Might be why not propagated.
<LordOfTime> probably
<LordOfTime> probably means the main nameserver changes for the domain havent propagated
<LordOfTime> *that* will probably take time
<LordOfTime> up to a day
<InHisName> But I need to understand that error, and their help for it hasn't been enough.
<InHisName> I am not delegating any subdomains of that.   Not sure what other delegations I am in charge of, yet.
<LordOfTime> well "delegation" can sometimeis be the nameserver changes
<LordOfTime> this happens whenever i reg a new domain and send it to the new third-party DNS, I get DNS delegation errors until DNS globally propagates
<LordOfTime> the difference may be one system is caching DNS info
<LordOfTime> can't be fully certain why, though, you may want to contact them to see why its returning that
<LordOfTime> but having the third=party (myself) show you what i'm seeing in the DNS lookup helps to affirm that Machine A is right and Machine B is screwy
<InHisName> here is display of results of test & error, not sure if error visible here though.   http://pastebin.com/BqFLZXbx
<LordOfTime> Found domain delegation errors  [ Check Delegations ]  <-- DNS delegation error, similar to ones i get when the nameserver changes havent propagated to the universe
<LordOfTime> OR
<LordOfTime> the dns lookup server(s) are broken
<InHisName> I think it 'broke' because a power cycle rebooted the server from Win2008 into ubuntu server for a few months.  So no web site.
<LordOfTime> that may be the case
<LordOfTime> it may be caching
<InHisName> So, should I just delete homedomain.co.cc from afraid.org and start over ?   Do I need to wait 24 hrs to make a new one?   Should I remove the hooks from homedomain.co.cc that refer to nsX.afraid.org ?  In which order if so.
<LordOfTime> i'd wait 12 hours and do the lookup(s) again
<LordOfTime> if that still doesn't work, redo the dns zone i'd say
<LordOfTime> and if the dns nameservers change then edit the ones from homedomain.co.cc that refer to the afraid.org nameservers
<InHisName> I've been working all day on this yesterday, its been 12+ hours since last change, if I made a change.
<LordOfTime> hmm
<LordOfTime> DAMN i'm going to be late
<LordOfTime> *runs out the door*
<InHisName> bye
<SamuraiAlba> morning rmg51
<rmg51> morning SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> how is it going?
<rmg51> I'm at work of that tells you anything
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I need to find a way to Philly soon
<SamuraiAlba> got this computer here, ya see?
 * SamuraiAlba points to 45lb monster
<jedijf> Pennsylvania Arch users | RTFM | Arch Corner at FOSSCON needs volunteers (contact passstab)
<LordOfTime> InHisName:  any progress?
<InHisName> LordOfTime: yes, somewhat.   I deleted the NS records from afraid.org.  A few hours later the records disappeared from the NS servers.   Now I've created a "new" domain and need to wait 24+ hours for overnight checking.  Done for all "new" added domains.  THEN it begins the propagation.  At least that is what I hope happens.
<MutantTurkey> afraid.org rocks
<MutantTurkey> used it for quite some time
<InHisName> Yea, it was nice until I lost power in Jan and server lost running Win2008 and rebooted automatically in ubuntu server.  I didn't realize that the web server went offline until early yesterday.  afraid marked their NS tags as broken since Jan.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Howdy SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<JonathanD> it is going well
<SamuraiAlba> cool beans
<SamuraiAlba> I stubbed my tow on the server LOL
<JonathanD> lovely :D
<JonathanD> I should see if hive has come to a conclusion about it.
<SamuraiAlba> *toe
<SamuraiAlba> go check :)
<SamuraiAlba> I can drop the VM software on it if u like
<JonathanD> there has been an ongoing debate about noisy server vs not-noisy server
<SamuraiAlba> It isn't noisy
<JonathanD> I got myself a new server, personally, today.
<SamuraiAlba> oooh?
<SamuraiAlba> what?
<JonathanD> the one they have is noisy, thats why they don't use it.
<JonathanD> DL360
<SamuraiAlba> NOISY
<SamuraiAlba> I had one
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> but I have a basement
<JonathanD> you have seen my basement, no?
<SamuraiAlba> no :(
<JonathanD> I actually recieved a network today, more accurately.
<SamuraiAlba> Dungeon?  *bats eyelashes*
<SamuraiAlba> lol jk
<JonathanD> http://jdsnetwork.com/images/100_2770.JPG
<JonathanD> basement
<JonathanD> The next room over is the holodeck. This is the hardware it runs on.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> y so much?
<JonathanD> I like the sound of server fans.
<JonathanD> I find it relaxing.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<JonathanD> They're all ESXi'd up.
<SamuraiAlba> where u gets?
<JonathanD> retired equipment from an old job
<SamuraiAlba> ooooh :)
<JonathanD> I used to work as a consultant, for an IBM business partner.
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> I need a better job :(
<SamuraiAlba> Boss being douche
<SamuraiAlba> Wants me to reschedule ALL my classes for AFT 5:30pm and NOT on weekends
<SamuraiAlba> two classes are ONLY saturday
<SamuraiAlba> REQUIRED for Cyber Security major :(
<JonathanD> ProLiant DL360 G4p
<pleia2> JonathanD: will this fix the holodeck? there was another glitch http://princessleia.com/temp/phl_love_in_disney_sf.jpg
<JonathanD> only 1GB
<SamuraiAlba> I had a 5th gen
<JonathanD> pleia2: not without more memory.
<pleia2> tsk :)
<SamuraiAlba> you need a 42U rack?
<JonathanD> oh no.
<JonathanD> I couldn't get one down there.
<JonathanD> and I don't have rails anyway.
<SamuraiAlba> I can get 4 from North Jersey for $100 each
<JonathanD> also got a rack mount LTO2 and 24 port gbit switch
<JonathanD> and a PIX
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> These guys are moving out so they gave me their network
<SamuraiAlba> I have that 48 port Cisco and the m0n0 box
<SamuraiAlba> Did you read this http://www1.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/tresor  ???
<JonathanD> I like mono
<JonathanD> well, thats interesting.
<SamuraiAlba> what is?
<JonathanD> your link.
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> using registers to store up to 256bit keys :)
<SamuraiAlba> I have an i7 lappy.  I should use TRESOR :)
<SamuraiAlba> How hard would it be to patch Ubuntu with that code?
<SamuraiAlba> anyone?
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<SamuraiAlba> MuTu
<SamuraiAlba> I restarted my RS acct
<SamuraiAlba> got it back and restored :)
<MutantTurkey> nice lol
<SamuraiAlba> hihi!
<InHisName> hi SamuraiAlba, no going to hive tonight after all?
<InHisName> Did you say the server was 42 lbs ?   That's pretty heavy
<SamuraiAlba> 45
<SamuraiAlba> not able to go
<JonathanD> InHisName: hive was last night.
<SamuraiAlba> dang money...
<SamuraiAlba> and I dont think they are open tonight
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<JonathanD> open house is every weds
<InHisName> hive is only one night?  I thought they had the rooms 24x7 for members ?
<SamuraiAlba> Those are the BDSM rooms
<SamuraiAlba> I avoid thos :)
<SamuraiAlba> s/thos/those
<InHisName> Uuuuhhh, I'm a bit afraid to ask what that acronym stands for.....
<SamuraiAlba> dont ask
<SamuraiAlba> DONT GOOGLE!
<JonathanD> InHisName: they do.
<JonathanD> InHisName: for members, anyway.
<SamuraiAlba> I ordered Chinese food :)
<SamuraiAlba> How much is membership?
<JonathanD> can I have some?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: there are 3 levels.
<SamuraiAlba> And... can I live there?
<SamuraiAlba> like... I hate my house
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
 * SamuraiAlba gets mini fridge packed up
<JonathanD> heh :)
<JonathanD> theres a mini fridge there.
<JonathanD>     Core Membership: $100 a month, for heavy users of the space
<JonathanD>     Basic Membership: $50 a month, for most people
<JonathanD>     Friend of Hive76: $15 a month, 'nearly' a member. Also commonly known as 'dismembership'
<SamuraiAlba> I went and read :)
<SamuraiAlba> I wish I could afford $100 :)
<SamuraiAlba> Sounds AWESOME
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I am not a member, myself. I honestly don't have the time, mostly.
<SamuraiAlba> 2 jobs here, 18 credit hours, a Comp Sci/Sociology/English tutor, and... sleep?
<JonathanD> sleep is overrated.
<SamuraiAlba> At least my school transcripts will be awesome
<SamuraiAlba> 3.6gpa
<InHisName> Good gpa
<SamuraiAlba> thankies
<SamuraiAlba> Got a B in Networking Fundamentals
<SamuraiAlba> A in English 101
<SamuraiAlba> we wont discuss Algebra... LOL
<InHisName> my grades for those classes might be A net, A Alg, C- on a GREAT day for English
<SamuraiAlba> hehe
<SamuraiAlba> I used very pretentious language
<SamuraiAlba> Professor loved it
<SamuraiAlba> I took English 102 with the TOUGHEST prof at Uni just for the challenge next sem :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-08
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<waltman> Awake!
<waltman> Up at 5:30 for another day :(
<waltman> I love that you have to quit iTunes in order to install XCode.
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<waltman> yo
<waltman> Early out. TOO early.
<InHisName> Waking up early is always Great!  Especially on a bright sunny morning.
<InHisName> Good Morning Philly
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> it is bright.
<waltman> TOO bright.
<JonathanD> It is lovely.
<rmg51> it's never lovely when you have to leave for work :P
<rmg51> which is what I have to do right now
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Good BLT to you, SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> thankies
<JonathanD> jedijf: so I just bought a massive color laser printer... if you ever need flyers for ubunty things...
<SamuraiAlba> O_O
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone coming through south Jersey?
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> lets go to the beach.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> So.... Sammy left for the beach and left JonathanD behind ?
<JonathanD> apparently.
<JonathanD> Cause I'm surely not at the beach.
<MutantTurkey> yawn
<InHisName> anything going on tomorrow ?
<JonathanD> lets do something.
<JonathanD> Lets have a party.
<InHisName> Hmmmm, vedddy interrrrrestinggggg
<JonathanD> Party at Andys.
<JonathanD> Be there.
<InHisName> I might even come to it
<JonathanD> there will not be cake, though.
<InHisName> google maps ?
<JonathanD> unless jedijf finds us some.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I kid. Probably.
<JonathanD> I believe we're already booked for thing tomorrow.
<InHisName> Good cake from him
<JonathanD> Although I could do breakfast.
<waltman> no cake?
<JonathanD> Andy doesn't have cake.
<JonathanD> Does he?
<JonathanD> do pancakes count?
<JonathanD> Aunt Sarah’s Apple Cake
<JonathanD> http://www.andysplace-bridgeport.com/0_0_0_0_148_169_csupload_5404070.jpg?u=626706796
<waltman> oh, *that* Andy's!
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> what time?
<waltman> I'm there!
<JonathanD> InHisName: coming? :p
<JonathanD> I should probably make sure we're not going anywhere tomorrow morning.
<JonathanD> andrew: come have breakfast.
<JonathanD> :P
<InHisName> sorry don't recognize it.   need directions
<JonathanD> waltman: he should have strudaedal
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> yeah
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's in bridgeport, pretty far for you.
<JonathanD> 122 and 124 E Fourth Street (Route 23)                                                   ... sit in ... pick-up ... we deliver ...
<JonathanD> Bridgeport, PA 19405
<InHisName> north of New Hope on Delaware R. ?
<JonathanD> Near norristown, InHisName
<JonathanD> Theres an awesome thrift store in norristown btw.
<InHisName> Oh that direction.
<JonathanD> with cheap books.
<JonathanD> 35 cents
 * JonathanD likes books.
<JonathanD> Our house is slowly becoming a giant bookshelf, though.
<JonathanD> there are shelves in the hallways, in the bathroom, in the kitchen, in all the bedrooms, in the living room...
 * InHisName has several tons of books in library and attic and basemet
<JonathanD> waltman: 8 or 9 I can do.
<JonathanD> After that I have to go to my parents for some stuff.
<InHisName> Spend all day at the folks house ?
<JonathanD> They need a lot of help these days.
<JonathanD> Neither of them can get around very well.
<JonathanD> My dad had surgery on his shoulder, isn't supposed to lift more than 5lbs, and decided that made it a good time to build a patio.
<InHisName> funny logic
<JonathanD> He's going to ruin his shoulder again, he won't accept that he can't move 35lb pavers.
<InHisName> maybe that's his biggest joy in life.
<JonathanD> others are doing most of the heavy lifting, but he still does it anyway.
<InHisName> like your 35 cent books and Andy's
<JonathanD> Him and my grandfather used to build houses.
<JonathanD> He hates watching other people do it.
<JonathanD> and not doing stuff.
<InHisName> Sounds like my Dad.
<JonathanD> He was talking to the guys at lowes about getting a job there.
<JonathanD> in an advisery role.
<JonathanD> That would be good for him, I think.
<InHisName> He built his own design for 2 houses, live 10y in one and 5y in other.
<JonathanD> Let the kids move the pavers. He can tell folks what they need to make them work.
<waltman> JonathanD: how far is Andy's from the NHSL?
<JonathanD> waltman: oh, not far...
<JonathanD> well, maybe farther than I'm thinking.
<JonathanD> 6 blocks?
<waltman> hmm
<JonathanD> it's about 10 for me to walk to NHSL
<waltman> I'm under 10 to the Garrett Hill stop
<MutantTurkey> yawnnnnnnnnnn
<InHisName> So all this is vapor scheduling for tomorrow ?
<MutantTurkey> yawn
<InHisName> Watch it, MutantTurkey, you might drown from the next rain with your mouth hanging open to the sky.
<MutantTurkey> yeah seriously
<andrew> JonathanD: Breakfast?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-09
<InHisName> due to a lack of difinitive scheduling, I'll stay home all day and study cisco materials.
<JonathanD> andrew: seems not.
<JonathanD> we'll do it anohter time.
<MutantTurkey> finally settled in pittsburg
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> got to go
<rmg51> shopping time
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> fosscon up on freenode blog
<InHisName> Morning all
<JonathanD> howdy InHisName
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> hey hey
<JonathanD> How goes?
<waltman> Tired. Too much partying this week. :)
<InHisName> Goes nicely
<JonathanD> haha.
<waltman> saw some Drexel friends last night I hadn't seen in a while.
<waltman> and @friends' rambunctious 3 year old :)
<InHisName> Doctors aren't supposed to be partying, they're supposed to be upright, rigid, a regular person (not a party animal)
<waltman> InHisName: You clearly need to watch more TV medical shows. :)
<InHisName> TV is false rendering of whatever they're spoofing
<JonathanD> MASH.
<InHisName> Loved it despite the above comment
<JonathanD> my printer will be here monday.
<JonathanD> I need things to print!
<JonathanD> waltman: can I print anything for you?
<waltman> Yes!
<waltman> Want to print several copies of my 200 page dissertation on acid-free cotton paper?
<JonathanD> waltman: got a xerox phaser 6500 on the way.
 * waltman googles
<InHisName> Did you actually PAY full price for that printer?   Aren't they x-thousands ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: newegg had it for $200, it's normally about $400
<waltman> InHisName: JonathanD never pays full price for *anything*.
<JonathanD> Also fosscon is paying for part of it.
<InHisName> black only ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: color
<JonathanD> I print oodles of crap for fosscon at staples for 30 cents a page.
<InHisName> What's refills cost ?  # copies per ?
<JonathanD> I thought this would be better.
<JonathanD> in the long run.
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's about 16 cents for a color page, if I use xerox supplies, and about 2/3 that if I don't.
<waltman> I do, in fact, need to print several copies of my thesis on fancy paper, but I'm planning to do it at Staples or Kinkos.
<JonathanD> waltman: how many is several?
<waltman> 30 cents/page
<waltman> at least 2, maybe 3.
<JonathanD> waltman: 30 cents a page for color.
<JonathanD> B&W is somehwat less, at staples.
<JonathanD> I'll check, I noted it yesterday.
<InHisName> Hey, waltman offer JonathanD 20 cents page and get a deal
<waltman> the pdf has color, but I can get by with b&w
<waltman> in fact I believe it *has* to be b&w
<waltman> This is the archival copy that the library gets.
<InHisName> That's the saving spirit !
<JonathanD> waltman: 11cents for B&W at staples.
<waltman> even in bulk?
<JonathanD> Moment.
<JonathanD> might be less.
<JonathanD> how many pages total?
<JonathanD> 200 x 3?
<JonathanD> $54
<JonathanD> so yeah.
<JonathanD> even in bulk.
<InHisName> There's self service machines that are lower, but don't know if you can change paper to one you want.
<JonathanD> InHisName: this price is based on the web-submission thing. straight photocopy might be cheaper.
<InHisName> they might accept memory sticks by now at walk up ones.
<JonathanD> I don't know what it'll actually be on waltman's special paper.
<waltman> I suppose I could print it out on the department's printer...
<waltman> yeah, the paper's an issue, too
<JonathanD> The one i ordered is supposedly 3.5 cents per page.
<JonathanD> not including paper, of course.
<JonathanD> thats for B&W
<JonathanD> http://www.office.xerox.com/latest/OPBFS-13.PDF
<waltman> I have a small laser printer (HP P1006) at home, but it's not really intended for large jobs like that.
<InHisName> Wow some are as low as 1.7 cents.   Must be the x-thousands priced printers.
<JonathanD> InHisName: those were outside my budget :)
<waltman> the P1006 is awesome for low-volume jobs though
<JonathanD> But I thought 200 was pretty reasonable.
<InHisName> one even B&W only 0.9 cents   Phaser 5550
<JonathanD> waltman: I havea little lexmark E321, but it jams when it gets too hot.
<JonathanD> which is after about 30 pages.
<waltman> I mostly use mine for printing out coupons and directions.
<JonathanD> http://www.amazon.com/Compatible-106R01597-106R01594-106R01595-Cartridges/dp/B005FW6AK2
<JonathanD> my toner.
<waltman> I got my printer at Staples for $40 after a sale and a rebate for returning my old broken inkjet.
<JonathanD> $22 for a black 3,000 pager (non-xerox)
<waltman> I'll occasionally print out a PDF, but they're generally <10 pages.
<InHisName> 8 carts $119    3K pages each  for black that's not to bad at all
<JonathanD> thats 136 pages per $
<JonathanD> less than a cent per page.
<JonathanD> I think I'm going to be pretty happy with this thing :D
<JonathanD> waltman: let me know if you want to come over here and print :P
<waltman> nice
<waltman> thx
<InHisName> There are other consumables adding into 3.5 cents.   Usually a drum is separate, and theres the paper.
<waltman> maybe you want to give it a nice burn-in :)
<JonathanD> InHisName: in waltman's case he'll br bringing his own paper anyway.
<JonathanD> Since he has extra special paper needs apparently.
<InHisName> Probably need nearly 2 cents to cover postage, drums, repairs, etc.
<waltman> I think I'll just print it on the department printer :)
<InHisName> Drums usually need replacing every other cart (6-9K pages)  in low budget office table machines that I've compared before.
<waltman> there wasn't anything about that in the manual for my printer
<InHisName> Check if drum is in cart ?   That would be AWESOME for only $22 each compatible pricing.
<JonathanD> I can only find reference to a replaceable imaging unit.
<InHisName> probably a drum
<JonathanD> 30,000 page life.
<JonathanD> 10 carts
<InHisName> Good deal
<InHisName> Price probably > $100 though.
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> it's a lot.
<JonathanD> but thats still...
<JonathanD> lots of pages per $1 :p
<InHisName> If you're hardware inclined many other printers have had ways to reprogram the flash that limits to 3K, 30K back to zero and you can squeeze the rest out until empty or dirty drum starts.
<InHisName> Way better'n the brother sold for < $199,   refills were $68 from brother, compatible was high 40's. I think was 2.5k pages or maybe only 2k.
<InHisName> black only
<JonathanD> I picked this as it seemed suited to long-life of periodic heavy use.
<JonathanD> and of the 7 reviews on newegg, all were 5 eggs
<InHisName> Seems like a good pick
<InHisName> Phaser was a real high end company when Xerox bought them from Techtronix
<JonathanD> Every single phaser seems to have good reviews.
<InHisName> That's a great sign
<JonathanD> It's a lovely world we live in where we can get reviews on the printer, the 3rd party carts, etc, just like that.
<InHisName> works best on high volume products.
<InHisName> Obscure ones are so well commented even after a year or two on the market.
<InHisName> s/are/are not/
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<InHisName> pause for b'fast
<JonathanD> it's a shame, then, because I probably won't get those
<InHisName> is that sale still going ?
<JonathanD> on the printer?
<InHisName> yes
<JonathanD> til june 30 I think.
<InHisName> Oh
<JonathanD> wait til I get mine
<JonathanD> I'll give it a run through.
<JonathanD> Maybe print a run of walts thing in color for him to keep :P
<InHisName> Wife hates NON reliable printers, might consider
<JonathanD> InHisName: it is large. It's mean for an office environ. Just something to consider.
<InHisName> ink jets clog up to often for her likes.   Especially when I refill carts.
<JonathanD> I hate ink jets.
<InHisName> phaser s have always been large.
<JonathanD> SO unreliable.
<InHisName> I didn't expect $200 worth of parts to be large though.
<JonathanD> Course it has no scanner, if thats something you need.
<InHisName> huh  whats "SO unreliable" ?
<JonathanD> (why are standalone scanner 4x more pricey than cheap MFDs)
<JonathanD> InHisName: inkjects!
<JonathanD> inkjets
<InHisName> already got flat bed one.
<JonathanD> all of them.
<JonathanD> every single one :p
<InHisName> got it!
<InHisName> Good gravy !!!  Xerox wants $109 for the black cart by itself
<JonathanD> InHisName: yes. I wouldn't have gotten it if not for the availability of 3rd parties :)
<InHisName> I agree
<InHisName> wow what a diff
<JonathanD> $22 vs $100 :P
<JonathanD> InHisName: keep in mind, xeroxs cost-per-page has to be based on their tonor prices, too
<JonathanD> good enough for me to believe actual cost per page is going to be far less.
<InHisName> yes for sure
<InHisName> Staples has it for $146 ???
<JonathanD> Never trust staples.
<JonathanD> InHisName: staples needs to make it expensive enough that you'll use htem for printing instead ;)
<InHisName> One concern,  "High Yield" is used by some carts and Xerox.  Might mean some diff from the plain compatibles.   Still 3K rating though.
<InHisName> other compatible sellers are up to $70.  May want to stock up with extras after checking out one batch.
<InHisName> Seems list price must be $150 each
<JonathanD> InHisName: the amazon reviews on the $22 one were solid.
<InHisName> Still, I'd buy one set to try.  If happy, order 2 or 3 more sets for future use.
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> I'll order a black right away.
<InHisName> Just how long can a cart store waiting to be used without deteriorating ?
<JonathanD> since I'll need a bakcup.
<JonathanD> btw, the printer has a "black only mode" you can set it in, so it won't complain about no color carts if you run out.
<InHisName> I'd order the foursome
<InHisName> That's COOL
<InHisName> 4inkjets.com has them for $25 or $22 @ 3  ----> they note shelf life = 24 - 36 months.
<InHisName> Nice piece of info
<InHisName> wow -->This color laser printer requires 1 Black, 3 Color toner cartridges and 1  Black, 3 Color drum units (Total of 4 toner cartridges & 4 drum  units).
<InHisName> lotta micro-chips for cartridge -- http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/106r01597.html
<InHisName> High Yield = 3K and standard capacity Xerox brand = 1k pages
<MutantTurkey> to the zoo!
<jedijf> JonathanD: i have phaser 4400xt in office (black only) love it!
<JonathanD> jedijf: cool.
<JonathanD> They seem to be very highly regarded everywhere I look.
<JonathanD> just cooked up a leftover burger on some toast. Breakfast of champions.
<JonathanD> dl360s at the thrift store
<InHisName> what is a 'dl360s' ?
<InHisName> one of your 35 cent book bargains ?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> an hp rackmount server
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> I could be interested at 35 cents - depending on how much max memory costs
<SamuraiAlba> wha?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm confised
<InHisName> u missed JonathanD's comment just before yours
<SamuraiAlba> ahhhh
<SamuraiAlba> GF's mom PC shit the bed yesterday
<SamuraiAlba> PSU smoked
<SamuraiAlba> lost the HD and mobo :(
<SamuraiAlba> s/mom/mom;s
<SamuraiAlba> dangit
<SamuraiAlba> s/mom/mom's
<InHisName> She keeps her PC in her bed ???!!??
<JonathanD> InHisName: they were a bit more than that :)
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: 16:12:08 < JonathanD> dl360s at the thrift store
<SamuraiAlba> where?
<SamuraiAlba> cost?
<JonathanD> $100
<JonathanD> thrift store in norristown.
<SamuraiAlba> How many!?
<JonathanD> 3.
<SamuraiAlba> Who come get me?!
<JonathanD> gen 3 I think, though.
<JonathanD> and no disks
<JonathanD> the one I popped open had 2GB installed.
<SamuraiAlba> poop
<JonathanD> Never thought I'd see something like that there.
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I'm bringing home a gen 4 + LTO drive + 24 port GB + pix 506
<JonathanD> soon.
<JonathanD> oh dear.
 * JonathanD provides assistance to Irishmanluke 
<InHisName> so is Irishmanluke getting excited about the dl360s ?
<Irishmanluke> I meant to do /help nick but I did /nick help instead
<Irishmanluke> I wanted to figure out how to change my nick on a specific server
<Irishmanluke> I just connected to a second server
<InHisName> Going for a multiple personality disorder on irc ?
<Irishmanluke> ...
<andrew> afternoon
<InHisName> Howdy Doody, andrew
<SamuraiAlba> Gotta go to Blackwood tomorrow and skip BOTH jobs
<SamuraiAlba> Camden Community College swears I attended 2 semesters there, and FAILED all classes.  I never attended, but they have filed to BLOCK financial aid and loans for 2012-2013 and the REVOKATION of my aid for 2011-2012
<SamuraiAlba> Mind you, this is my FIRST communication with them since I WITHDREW before classes even started in 2011
<SamuraiAlba> and I have the withdrawl forms
<InHisName> Good that you hung onto the withdrawal forms.
<andrew> You were supposed tot turn the forms in...
<SamuraiAlba> I did
<InHisName> I assume what you really meant was they gave you a receipt or confirmation of withdrawal, that's what you kept.
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<MutantTurkey> yup
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: go to pittsburg, get ikea, ??? profit
<InHisName> Why go to pitts?  There are Ikea s here.
<MutantTurkey> I happened to be here
<MutantTurkey> went to the zoo as well
<MutantTurkey> Aquarium was not as cool as I thought it would be
<InHisName> So the aquarium was a tropical one, very HOT. not cool?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-10
<InHisName> Morning Philadelphia !!
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Howdy, Randy, nice bright cheery morning to you!
<JonathanD> Hello InHisName
<InHisName> Hello JonathanD
<InHisName> any conversations have to start and end by 9 as I will be leaving for Church, then pizza and movie at the church bldg.  Topics may resume late afternoon.
<rmg51> ok, it's now 9:03, let the chat begin :-D
<InHisName> PPphhhbbbbtttttssss
 * waltman starts a conversation just to spite InHisName 
<waltman> rmg51: Nice weather we're having!
<waltman> How about $local_sports_team?
<rmg51> morning waltman
<rmg51> it is indeed nice weather today
<InHisName> No one took up the conversation of the $local_sports_team or the $weather
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-03
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<jedijf> waltman: bbq yet? wth
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> jedijf: bbq!
<waltman> I've already hit Rudy's twice
<jedijf> nice
<waltman> Also Torchy's Tacos twice!
<waltman> I highly recommend skipping lunch before going to Rudy's :)
<waltman> I would sort of like to have some veggies at some point
<waltman> There's an excellent chance I'll be back at Torchy's for lunch today
<waltman> Also the weather's been surprisingly nice. I was worried it was going to be a sauna, but aside from a few steamy hours Saturday afternoon when it hit 97, it's been quite pleasant.
<jedijf> waltman: i bet they have collard greens
<waltman> you would bet wrong!
<jedijf> no way
<jedijf> moar bbq
<waltman> the only green things at Rudy's are the pickle slices and the jalapeñas in their sausages
<waltman> their sides are more more deli than soul food
<waltman> I don't know if it's a Rudy's thing or a Texas BBQ thing. I did see them on the menu at another (fancier) place.
<jedijf> potato salad?
<waltman> yes, and cole slaw
<waltman> baked beans
<waltman> creamed corn
<waltman> boiled new potatoes drenched in butter (so good!)
<jedijf> all of the above
<jedijf> omg
<jedijf> except the slaw
<waltman> they had what I'd call the "yellow" kind of potato salad. It was awesome.
<waltman> OK, gotta go take a shower and get ready to head over to yapc. Later.
<jedijf> purge
<jedijf> lol
<MutantTu1key> it's my birthyday!
<teddy-dbear> turkey dinner time :-D
<MutantTu1key> time to chow on some turkey
<InHisName> I have set enforce for my login in irc.  Is this normal, now ?  --> (09:18:01 AM) NickServ: (notice) HowdyDoody!~Thunderbi@ip70-189-172-249.lv.lv.cox.net failed to login to InHisName.  There has been 16 failed login attempts since your last successful login.
<jedijf> fiber!
<InHisName> Wheat Bran !
<waltman> MutantTu1key: I had some awesome bbq turkey at Rudy's last night!
<waltman> InHisName: JonathanD might be able to help you with freenode logins
<JonathanD> It's some guy with his email client set to try to login, it's probably not gonna go away.
<JonathanD> I don't think he even knows he's doing it.
<InHisName> Well, am I safe enough from his trashing something ?
<JonathanD> Yeah, he's not going to hurt anything.
<JonathanD> Darnit. I need my home IP.
<InHisName> Then I can set flag in brain to ignore that error and consider it an OK thing to do.
<JonathanD> Guess I'll have to wait for crissi to get home.
<jedijf> JonathanD: check gmail security
<jedijf> if you accessed from home, it's there
<jedijf> JonathanD: details at bottom if you use html view
<JonathanD> jedijf: I found an irc bot with my ip :)
<ChinnoDog> MutantTu1key: happy birthday
<MutantTu1key> thanks
<MutantTu1key> I am enjoying how nobody on facebook knows this year
<MutantTu1key> waltman: I had some awesome bbq at famous daves
<MutantTu1key> I really like that place
<MutantTu1key> yesterday
<waltman> MutantTu1key: Famous Daves is a bunch of posers. :)  I'm in Austin having proper BBQ.
<MutantTu1key> what can I do!\
<waltman> Actually I really like FD's.
<waltman> but...bbq in Austin is awesomer
<MutantTu1key> yeah of course
<MutantTu1key> though we went to a FD's near memphis
<MutantTu1key> which was delicousss
<jedijf> waltman: in your mom's neck of the woods, i like sweet lucy's
<waltman> yeah, they're good
<jedijf> fat jacks, not so much
<jedijf> MutantTu1key: fat jacks took over the jenkintown rosies joint
<waltman> http://www.rudysbbq.com/page/home
<jedijf> dude...it's been awhile since i had a chop sandwich
<MutantTu1key> jedijf: yeah
<MutantTu1key> you mean
<MutantTu1key> Abners?
<MutantTu1key> which rosies took over!
<MutantTu1key> Abners was AMAZZZZSING
<MutantTu1key> like
<MutantTu1key> beyond belief
<jedijf> MutantTu1key: yeah
<MutantTu1key> so so bad for you, so much clogging of arteries.... but so good
<jedijf> you know at some point this week i will have to get something bbq
<waltman> Rosie's?
<waltman> You mean Abners closed?
<jedijf> abner's in jenkintown changed to rosies, which now changed to fat jacks
<waltman> ah. I never go to Jenkintown.
<jedijf> there's a fat jacks on the blvd up my chicky and daves and irs etc
<jedijf> s/my/by
<jedijf> might have to squeeze in sweet lucy's thursday
<MutantTu1key> yes
<MutantTu1key> what's chicky and daves ?
<jedijf> 2 separate - chcky and petes and daves famous
<MutantTu1key> oh
<MutantTu1key> gotcha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> hiya
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<Samuraialba> heya
<Samuraialba> Just ordered my Dell :)
<Samuraialba> R200 Dual Quad Core Xeon x3330
 * waltman *YAWNS*
<Samuraialba> Mornin!
<JonathanD> Hi
<ChinnoDog> morning
<Samuraialba> Dell R200 shipped!
<Samuraialba> *SQUEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*
 * InHisName ordered replacement gas tank & tranmission kit for his John Deere walkbehind.
<InHisName> I think the Dell is LOTS more fun to play with, though.
<Samuraialba> InHisName, aye
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<MutantTu1key> I'm enjoying the new Daft Punk Album
<ChinnoDog> The cat has learned how to turn on the bathroom sink. This is very bad news.
<MutantTu1key> LOL
<MutantTu1key> wish my roommates cat would get with the program
<ChinnoDog> No, MutantTu1key. You do not want this. Now the cat is going to turn on the water whenever it feel like taking a drink but it is not going to turn it off.
<ChinnoDog> The cat does not understand the concept of conserving water.
<ChinnoDog> s/feel/feels/
<MutantTu1key> teach a cat how to drink and it will never be thirsty
<MutantTu1key> you just are afraid of Cats superceeding the Dog.
<ChinnoDog> When the cat gets a job and can pay the water bill he can run the faucett all he likes.
<ChinnoDog> s/faucett/faucet/
<waltman> https://twitter.com/walt_man/status/341988310509551618 # lunch today in Austin
<ChinnoDog> A restaurant named Bacon...
<JonathanS> Bacon wrapped Bacon.
<JonathanS> Fried in bacon.
<pleia2> and waltman had a salad
<JonathanS> a bacon salad?
<JonathanS> freenode stop breaking!
<pleia2> JonathanD: fix your network
<pleia2> I am trying to work over here :)
<waltman> http://baconaustin.com/?page_id=38
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, doge, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning Bacon and chocolate lovers and all the rest of you
<MutantTu1key> http://riseofthetigers.com/
<MutantTu1key> Documentary about Kensington Footbal
<InHisName> Awww, sammy's not here right now, .....   http://i.imgur.com/rg2YVpf.jpg
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-06
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> slow
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning folks :)
<Samuraialba> How is it going?
<JonathanD> Ok so far.
<Samuraialba> nice
<Samuraialba> Gotta get my VMs set up
<Samuraialba> this is gonna be fun
<Samuraialba> lol
<teddy-dbear> stupid freenode :P
<Samuraialba> Freenod being DOSed
<InHisName> Hi Samuraialba, this is for you   v
<InHisName>  http://i.imgur.com/rg2YVpf.jpg
<ChinnoDog> morning
<Samuraialba> Low carb taco
<Samuraialba> :)
<ChinnoDog> What is the low carb taco shell made of?
<Samuraialba> bacon
<ChinnoDog> hmm. Crispy and full of protein. That sounds like a win.
<JonathanD> corn tortillas are lower in carbs, but not super low
<ChinnoDog> I could make long rise sourdough tortillas. That would be lower in carbs.
<waltman> Samuraialba: Did you see my picture from Bacon Restaurant in Austin?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-07
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> dang kernel updates :P
<teddy-dbear> back soon
<ChinnoDog> Free donuts at DD today
<InHisName> DD does free ones too?   I though it was just KrispyKremes   Too far to drive to Bensalem.   And one more in NE Philly I think.
<InHisName> BUT DD is only 6 blocks walk away.  NO gas burnt, whoo hoo
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: I just returned with my free donut
<ChinnoDog> donuts taste better when they are free
<jedijf> forget dunkin and crispy - InHisName how close/far is yumyum?
<ChinnoDog> Is that a local chain?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i believe so, and awesome
<jedijf> dutch_crumb++
<MutantTurkey> waltman: a while ago you linked me to a page that listed sparse matrix implementations. Do you remember what that link is?
<InHisName> Not far, they're in Warminster same as me.
<InHisName> Is YumYum participating in Nat Donut day too ?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/la-sw.html
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> free donuts?!
<MutantTurkey> thanks!
<MutantTurkey> yum yum is ummmah
<Samuraialba> 4 days till server love!
<Samuraialba> Debian may hit it tho
<MutantTurkey> I finally have internet after like 3 months
<waltman> what happens in 4 days?
<Samuraialba> Dell R200 Xeon Quad Core X3330 with 4GB ram and 2 250GB drives arrives
<MutantTurkey> nice
<Samuraialba> $251.99 after shipping
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: where did your internet go?
<InHisName> YumYum has posters on doors celebrating Donut day.   No special pricing. or Free.   Dunkin'  get one free with purchase of beverage.
<InHisName> I did buy a red velvet donut at yumyums while there though.
<InHisName> No bacon was harmed with the above statement.
<pleia2> I miss good donuts
<waltman> I might've stopped at DD on my way home to pick up a donut, but I took my alternative wet weather route home.
<Samuraialba> *SQUEEE*
<Samuraialba> FedEx confirmation!  Tuesday!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-08
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-09
<InHisName> Only one morning all day?  G'nite folks !
<waltman> It's always morning somewhere!
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-02
<lazypower-travel> ChinnoDog: careful with those WD Green drives
<lazypower-travel> they have integrated power saving that add extra wear and tear spinning the drives down and the raid wont recognize that its gone to sleep unless its aware of the green drive's behavior.
<lazypower-travel> i had some intermittant issues with those. I gut a WD USB encloser and pulled a 1TB green out. It wound up failing 5 months later in my Zyxel nas enclosure.
<lazypower-travel> YMMV
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-03
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-04
<lazyPower> o/
<pvl1> hai
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-05
<InHisName> 'lo
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Hi peoples o/
<teddy-dbear> did you miss me?
<teddy-dbear> did you even notice I was gone?
<MutantTurkey> did you notice i was gone?
<teddy-dbear> yep
<MutantTurkey> :)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Were you gone?
<MutantTurkey> i wasn't on the irc for a while
<MutantTurkey> no reason why
<waltman> I thought it was because you hate us.
<MutantTurkey> nahh
<waltman> speaking of which, there's a rumor you're going to be working in our lab
<MutantTurkey> yes!
<MutantTurkey> i am finishing up a project for rosen right now then i'll be over
<waltman> yay!
<MutantTurkey> my desk is messy
<MutantTurkey> is that a problem?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-06
<InHisName> the bear is gone again
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How goes?
<rmg51> going alright
<JonathanD> Good to hear.
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morning
<ChinnoDog> How can Amazon and Google Books claim no ebook is available for a book when they can show me previews of random pages?
<InHisName> cause THEY scanned it but it is not a released ebook version ?
<cyberanger> or they don't have the rights to sell, but it's covered in a book preview license
<ChinnoDog> So they could sell it as PDF.
<pleia2> not if they don't have the rights to
<ChinnoDog> I'd be satisfied with that.
<ChinnoDog> But they have the rights to tease me with random pages of it online.
<pleia2> the publisher/author needs to give permission to sell their copyrighted work
<pleia2> yep, they do
<pleia2> the court case about this was kind of a big deal (and still going through appeals)
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authors_Guild_v._Google
 * pleia2 still has mixed feelings about it
<ChinnoDog> I just read the article. That is interesting. What I want to know is... if an author writes a book and it ends up on Google books why would they not want to make it for sale there?
<ChinnoDog> That seems like a huge source of lost revenue.
 * adom loves the ability to add pirated ebooks to his Google Books library for free.
<adom> Just sayin.
<SamuraiWork> good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<ChinnoDog> adom: I did not realize I could upload books until you said that. But, there is a 1000 book limit. Can I get them back out if I want to?
<SamuraiWork> So...  Should I seperate my EMAIL and WEB servers, physically?
<MutantTurkey> ....
<MutantTurkey> why
<MutantTurkey> reliability?
<MutantTurkey> i mean a 'server' is just a program running on your physical server
<SamuraiWork> Just curious
<SamuraiWork> I'm running 14.04 LTS server
<SamuraiWork> http://hostminecraft4.me/content
<MutantTurkey> irrelevant
<MutantTurkey> it's all about what you want
<MutantTurkey> if you are worried one process will slow down the others, and it is hogging all the cpu, then yeah you might want to host it alone
<MutantTurkey> if you are worried about reliablity then you might want to separate them, but servers fail less often then your strategic bottleneck
<MutantTurkey> if your internet goes out, all your servers are down.
<MutantTurkey>  if you're hosted virtually, you're likely to never see any downtime
<SamuraiWork> I wish I had FIOS here.  I have 2 120mbit comcast lines, atm
<SamuraiWork> I'd prefer one comcast, one FIOS, load balancing, and failover
<MutantTurkey> no that's no good either
<MutantTurkey> you should have your local router reroute to whatever is best
<MutantTurkey> then if one fails drop to the next
<MutantTurkey> FiOS is great!
<SamuraiWork> The nice thing about 2 comcast modems, is I can resolve my domain :)
<MutantTurkey> nice
<SamuraiWork> how does the site look?
<MutantTurkey> fine
<MutantTurkey> what site?
<MutantTurkey> eh not my style
<MutantTurkey> but my style ain't your style either
<MutantTurkey> http://mutantturkey.com/
<waltman> SamuraiWork: It depends -- are you running Windows or Linux? :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-07
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> Morning everyone.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> InHisName: heard you ran into my girlfriend at summer camp
<WorkingTurkey> she was like 'where did you get that Linode shirt, because I was talking to a guy wearing it last week"... put two and two together
<WorkingTurkey> it was you right?
<jedijf> so many linode shirts, let's see if they like humans, follow the kevin bacon rule
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o afternoon everyone
<JonathanD> Yo.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> 21 baby
<lazyPower> is it your birthday today WorkingTurkey?
<lazyPower> jedijf: did you get all your needed papers for Fosscon?
<WorkingTurkey> yeahh
<WorkingTurkey> this year I _need_ to get my radio license
<jedijf> lazyPower: did you submit CFP?
<lazyPower> jedijf: i did not, this is why i asked - if yinz needed some padding/buffering to the list of submissions
<jedijf> if so, then yes, if not, then no, elseif SUBMIT
<lazyPower> WorkingTurkey: Happy Birthday! we share a birthday.
<jedijf> CFP rules: moar is better
<lazyPower> jedijf: i can recycle what i sent to fosdem if thats ok
<jedijf> submit, submit, submit
<lazyPower> i dont have the time to write one speific for foscon, but the talk was excellent and applies as its open source tooling :)
<jedijf> recycling is *in* - green talk track
<jedijf> :)
<jedijf> not old, proven
<jedijf> jut like me
<jedijf> just too
<lazyPower> jedijf: submitted
<WorkingTurkey> lazyPower: hapy birthday
<jedijf> lazyPower: thank you
<lazyPower> :D
<lazyPower> Gemini Twin Super Powers Activate
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<_nomad> good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-05
<_nomad> hello?
<JonathanD> hi _nomad
<_nomad> meeting happening tonight?
<JonathanD> Not that I know of.
<JonathanD> What sort of meeting?
<pleia2> the /topic says one happens now ;)
<_nomad> ah, just rechecked the loco page - 1st and 3rd weds, right?
<pleia2> but it's been some time since one happened, no agenda or people to run it
<JonathanD> AH
<JonathanD> pleia2: lets have a meeting. I've got nothing else going on.
<JonathanD> :P
<_nomad> :)
<pleia2> go for it
<JonathanD> Tonights agenda... uh...
<JonathanD> The lack of meetings.
<_nomad> 15.10 release party planning?
<_nomad> aim high, you know
<JonathanD> Sure.
<JonathanD> I've got the venue worked out.
<_nomad> ?
<_nomad> I think the last release party I attended was 11.10 at national mechanics
<_nomad> have there been subsequent ones?
<pleia2> I went to that one :)
<pleia2> JonathanD: what's the venue?
<JonathanD> pleia2: there's 2 conference rooms in the building next to coredial.
<pleia2> cool
<JonathanD> pleia2: they can also be combined into one large one, have decent AV and stuff, lots of desks/chairs.
<JonathanD> and I can reserve them for free.
 * pleia2 nods
<_nomad> bluebell?
<JonathanD> _nomad: yessir
<JonathanD> I see October 22nd
<JonathanD> Correct?
<JonathanD> So Saturday the 24th seems reasonable.
<pleia2> yep
<JonathanD> Well what the heck, lets do this.
<JonathanD> I wonder if I can get permissino for a grill in the courtyard.
<JonathanD> I'll make hotdogs and call it the "Linux and links release BBQ"
<JonathanD> Clearly we'll have to play a round of werewolf as well.
<_nomad> so
<_nomad> yes
<_nomad> given that it's october
<_nomad> and wiley werewolf
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<_nomad> there's got to be some halloween theming
<JonathanD> Can do!
<JonathanD> Last time we met there we brought in BBQ.
<JonathanD> I could do that again, but it does cost a bit.
<_nomad> what kind of attendance #s have been typical lately?
<JonathanD> Well this last thing wasn't a release party.
<JonathanD> It was a game and food thing.
<_nomad> ah
<JonathanD> But we had like 20 I guess?
<JonathanD> And the PLUG chapter that meets there has been doing a pretty solid 20-30 lately.
<JonathanD> There being right next door.
<JonathanD> If we do a release party, have some fun stuff, and maybe throw in a talk from someone fun, I think it'd draw a crowd.
<JonathanD> pleia2: come speak at our ad-hoc release party that didn't exist 5 minutes ago.
<pleia2> can't, I'll be in Japan that week
<_nomad> I think there's someone from canonical local to philly
<_nomad> but I don't know him
<_nomad> according to LinkedIn anyhow
<JonathanD> pleia2: know anyone?
<pleia2> nope
<JonathanD> crissi can speak.
<JonathanD> On something.
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> jedijf: yo.
<pleia2> lazyPower and ssweeny are in pittsburgh, but they may know the person in philly (or be willing to come over)
<JonathanD> pleia2: kk.
<JonathanD> I'll reach out.
<pleia2> ssweeny just welcomed baby ssweeny though, so maybe not him for a while :)
<JonathanD> I'll just talk about asterisk again :P
<JonathanD> I've never built it on ubuntu, it'd be all new stuff.
<JonathanD> I am looking forward to next weeks talk...
<JonathanD> It's actually gotten me moving on a project at work.
<JonathanD> pleia2: maybe I can convince cproffit to come visit :P
<_nomad> what talk next week?
<JonathanD> _nomad: PLUG north, I'm doing a talk with a coworker and it kinda forced me to work on something I'd been pushing to the side.
<JonathanD> We're doing a thing on fail2ban and ldap.
<_nomad> cool
<_nomad> I have never made it to PLUG
<JonathanD> You should give it a try.
<_nomad> downtown Philly makes everything seem so far away :)
<JonathanD> haha
<JonathanD> Yeah, I hear ya.
<JonathanD> I'll be down there tonight myself.
<_nomad> anything planned for FOSSCON this year?
<JonathanD> Lots of things.
<JonathanD> We're getting the speaker list together now... (still a couple slots open if you've got a talk).
<JonathanD> Ok, so we're good on this release party thing?
<JonathanD> For reals?
<pleia2> sounds like
<_nomad> I'm down / happy to help - will even make the drive out to Blue Bell
<JonathanD> Awesome.
<JonathanD> I'll talk to crissi about food or not-food.
<_nomad> and halloween, must not forget halloween-ness
<_nomad> I think I have some electric fake plastic jack-o-lanterns
<_nomad> but you can't really carve an ubuntu logo into them
<JonathanD> not with that attitude.
<_nomad> excuse to use a dremel I guess
<JonathanD> She wants to have a costume party :P
 * CrissiD peeks inside
<_nomad> beastie and tux costumes
<CrissiD> I've been wakened from the abyss
<JonathanD> I nominate CrissiD to take care of food/decor :P
<CrissiD> lol
<CrissiD> more like "I've been voluntold"
<JonathanD> Could just do pizza.
<JonathanD> and candy bowls.
<CrissiD> I'll handle it.. but we need registration and a food fee if we're doing catering.
<JonathanD> CrissiD: so _nomad shows up tonight, asking if there's a meeting (see topic, there is supposed to be, they just rarely happen).
<JonathanD> So I asked what the agenda should be and it became release party.
<JonathanD> half an hour later...
<JonathanD> lol
<_nomad> community at work
<CrissiD> JonathanD: why.. when you start talking.. does everything become a part that I have to plan? :P
 * CrissiD grumbles something about being the wife
<JonathanD> Hey I'm gonna find us someone to give a good talk.
<CrissiD> mmhmm
<JonathanD> Hey CrissiD wanna give a talk?
<CrissiD> uh.. let me think about that. NO
<JonathanD> I'm gonna see if cproffitt feels like coming down.
<JonathanD> CrissiD: pleia2 is unfortunatly out of the country :P
<waltman> CrissiD: I don't know what you're complaining about. This seems like the perfect occasion to get rid of all those party mints.
<CrissiD> hahaha
<CrissiD> waltman++
<CrissiD> waltman: better watch it.. I'm gonna empty all those mints into your backpack at foscon
<waltman> ruh roh!
<JonathanD> waltman: exactly.
<JonathanD> waltman: my fail2ban thingy is mostly perl btw :)
<waltman> yay
<waltman> my talk at yapc next week will have almost 0 perl.
<JonathanD> I think you're doing it wrong.
<waltman> There's almost no code in it. It's just that the code required to implement it is easier to write in other languages.
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> waltman: my one concern on this talk is it's pretty specific to server-side stuff.
<JonathanD> Although I guess it's more general use than the asterisk stuff and people seemed ok with that.
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> o/
<jackson> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<_nomad> morning
<turkey> K i am still alive
<turkey> and I made it back to work
<turkey> +1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-06
<TengokuNoIsan> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-06
<ChinnoDog> And what does ijthan use for configuration management?
<jthan> It's iProprietary :-)
<jthan> ChinnoDog: but, my beef with Chef is the same as my beef with Ansible or Puppet. People are using them for weird one off things
<jthan> e.g. if you install gitlab, there's a command "gitlab-ctl reconfigure"
<jthan> and really all that does is call chef to change some files and stuff and restarts a service
<jthan> why does Chef have to do that?
<jthan> Why add the bloat?
<ChinnoDog> Misusing the tool isn't Chef's fault
<jthan> Yeah, but I think your original statement is misuse
<jthan> lol
<jthan> It's a one-off thing. Just dist-upgrade :-p
<jthan> if you had to configure 20 $chinnoCompy.. fine.
<jthan> but 1??!
<ChinnoDog> Using chef to provision a workstation isn't misuse. I can't dist-upgrade. I made a mess on here that will probably cause the upgrade to blow up.
<ChinnoDog> 1 for now. Another if this one breaks.
<ChinnoDog> Another if I use a different computer elsewhere
<jthan> but what settings are you going to configure?
<jthan> You're going to spend more time writing a cookbook than you are doing it by hand.
<ChinnoDog> If it is only for one install then I agree. It is also my recovery plan if I need to start over though. e.g. laptop falls and breaks into a bazillion pieces and I need a new laptop asap.
<ChinnoDog> I used to keep installation scripts for my Windows boxes too.
<jthan> Hrm. I usually enjoy the idea of starting fresh when the opportunity presents itself.
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-07
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> FOSSCCON 2016 REGISTRATION is now LIVE
<jedijf> Register ow.ly/WePN3010lgZ
<jedijf> Call for Papers is open too - Submit a talk/workshop/something
<jedijf> http://www.eventbee.com/event?eid=174648251&nts=nt0nvpzv
<jedijf> use this until site gets linked
<lazyPower> jedijf good luck :)
<lazyPower> icey - if you haven't gone, you should attend this year ^
<icey> lazyPower: damn! I would have loved to but I'll be in the netherlands :-/
<icey> oh well1
<lazyPower> ... not bad obama
<lazyPower> i cant say i blame you for skipping fosscon then
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-08
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: teddy-dbear FOSSCON - did you register?
<teddy-dbear> jedijf:  not yet
<teddy-dbear> I'll get to it soon
<paden> Don't procrastinate.
<paden> Best to get it done sooner rather than later.
<JonathanD> paden: why haven't you registered yet?
<paden> I already did.
<paden> I was #2. Remember?
<JonathanD> paden: why hasn't your wife registered yet?
<JonathanD> #almostwife
<JonathanD> sorry :P
<paden> Well...she might be carrying a one month old.
<paden> But I'll let her know to at least register.
<waltman> Does #almostkid also have to register?
<JonathanD> waltman: yes.
<paden> No?
<waltman> #almostregister
<jedijf> waltman++
<teddy-dbear> registered :-D
<princedimond> thanks for the reminder for foss con everyone :) looking that up now :)
<JonathanD> princedimond: woot!
<princedimond> i would like to start going to more cons... i konw there is much to be learned there
<JonathanD> princedimond: look forward to seeing you.
<JonathanD> princedimond: feel free to join #fosscon.
<princedimond> oh yess
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-09
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-11
<ChinnoDog> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> Mornin o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> mornin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-07
<Jackson> Evening
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Forge> Mawnin.
<Forge> (a few hours late)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hi jedijf ! long time no speak to each other
<mutantturkey> hey guys
<JonathanD> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-04
<JonathanS> It doesn't seem like it's a mac issue.
<JonathanS> It's an HP printer.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> JonathanS: yeah, and they changed something in 18.04.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-08
<swift110> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-10
 * waltman just installed his first snap!
<waltman> I realized my version of Slack was really old. Then I realized that all I'd done was install a deb from slack's website a year and a half ago.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> sup
